# Can the rabbits get worms from a dog?



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok looks like one of my moms dogs has worms. Not sure which one so all are getting treated (including mine). The thing is she has two rabbits we are now worried about. I also brought my dog over and they were several hours before we noticed so now I am worried about mine. 

Just in case. I don't know how it spreads or anything. Never happened before.

1)Can the rabbits get it?

2) How is it spread? (I guess this would also let us know if the dogs spread it around)

I am calling the vet first thing in the morning. Poor dog now has to be locked up in the kitchen alone.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh gosh, I hope not!!:?

I know that some people do worm their rabbits, but do rabbits and dogs get the same type of worms??

I really hope someone who knows about this will come along soon and give you some advice!

Let us know what happens.

Here'sa link to worm in pet rabbits, hope it helps a little!!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if they can? I would assume so and just be careful. I know I caught worms from a cat once, not pleasant :?.


----------



## monklover (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not excactly sure......:? If Michelle (mini lops) got it from a cat I am GUESSING it probably can spread to your rabbit.... I would check on him a lot and take him to the vet if you see anything!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

Talk to the lady from the rescue she said we should be fine because we caught it right away. 

Still calling the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmmm, odd. My dog has had tape worms 3 times in the two years I've owned Harper and they are housed in the same room together, and are out together sometimes too. He's never gotten worms from her. *Shrugs* I never knew it could be passed that way.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 18, 2007)

With all the wild rabbit poop my new puppy has been eating, I was worried about this. Not only for my dog but also for my bunnies. When she went for her second set of shots they looked for worms extra carefully because I mentioned the poop eating. She had none, but since they looked longer, I would assume she can get worms from rabbits. After all, humans can get some worms from dogs. It probally depends on the type of worm.

I'm interested in hearing the responce to this though from the vet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

Well the rescue lady said if the eat the poop it could be. :vomit:Highly doubt they would do that.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 19, 2007)

I adopted a bunny from my shelter several years ago who had a tapeworm. Apparently after his neuter he passed a piece of it in his stools. A rabbit tape worm is called taenia pisiformis (I know this because I read up on it as I was afraid that i could have gotten it from him.). He was treated with kitten medication called Drontal.The vet told me that it would be possible fora dog to get the same worm if either the bunny was eaten by the dog or the dog ate the bunny's poops. Since my dog occasionally ate Rudy's poops I did watch for it for a long time but she never gotit. (nor did I)

Since dogs get a variety of worms besides tapeworms (hook worms,roundworms ,heart worms) I think that you would need to find out exactly what kind of worm it is be fore you would know whether your bunny could get it. I think that it is more likely a person could get a worm from a dog than the rabbit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my bunnies don't eat there poop. My dog got no where near it. The dogs go on a pee pee pad. My dog was with my husband in the kitchen. I walked out of the animal room, walked back in and one of my moms dog had gone. They were thin looking not moving icky things.

Calling the Vet in about 20 minutes.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 19, 2007)

There are some species of worms that can be contracted by rabbits from dogs. These would generally be picked up from rabbits being allowed to run in dog areas.

Fecal tests can be done to determine if the rabbits are infected.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

I called the vet. Said the same thing, through feces. They can run test if need we want. They are not to concerned since we can treat the dogs and also because the rabbits dont play with the feces.They said to monitor theanimals.

The lady at the rescue also said not to panic and just monitor. 

We are also not sure it was worms. Very thin short strands that were not moving. My mom said she justremembered they just had pasta and the dogs had some. Since we saw that bit yesterday she has been watching there poop and nothing else.:disgust:


----------



## Gussy (Mar 20, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> I'm not sure if they can? I would assume so and just be careful. I know I caught worms from a cat once, not pleasant :?.


What kind?


----------



## Gussy (Mar 20, 2007)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I adopted a bunny from my shelter several years ago who had a tapeworm. Apparently after his neuter he passed a piece of it in his stools. A rabbit tape worm is called taenia pisiformis (I know this because I read up on it as I was afraid that i could have gotten it from him.). He was treated with kitten medication called Drontal.The vet told me that it would be possible for a dog to get the same worm if either the bunny was eaten by the dog or the dog ate the bunny's poops. Since my dog occasionally ate Rudy's poops I did watch for it for a long time but she never got it. (nor did I)
> 
> Since dogs get a variety of worms besides tapeworms (hook worms,roundworms ,heart worms) I think that you would need to find out exactly what kind of worm it is be fore you would know whether your bunny could get it. I think that it is more likely a person could get a worm from a dog than the rabbit.


Tapeworms will almost infect everything.


----------

